# Husqvarna 435 Spikes



## tntgamecalls

I just bought a used 435. The only thing wrong with it is its missing the bumper spike. Does anybody know where I could get one, or know one from another saw that would fit? If done some searching and found many different spikes but can't find anything for the 435. I'm just looking for the standard spike. 
Thanks,
Trey


----------



## woodtickgreg

Have you checked with a saw shop that sells husky? They would likely have a kit if one is available for that saw.


----------



## Schroedc

tntgamecalls said:


> I just bought a used 435. The only thing wrong with it is its missing the bumper spike. Does anybody know where I could get one, or know one from another saw that would fit? If done some searching and found many different spikes but can't find anything for the 435. I'm just looking for the standard spike.
> Thanks,
> Trey




http://www.ereplacementparts.com/husqvarna-435-200805-chainsaw-parts-c-114486_114487_114517.html

Looks like part D-21

Reactions: Like 1


----------

